# Busch Gardens Williamsburg Debuts "Christmas Town" in 2009



## Jeni (Dec 4, 2008)

Assuming the In-Bev buyout and speculated park sale still keep this in the works: http://www.buschgardensnews.com/page/ChristmasTown


----------



## bklyn119 (Dec 5, 2008)

When we were there this summer we asked some of the workers about the rumors of InBev's plans to sell the entertainment group to pay down the acquisition debt.  One rumor making the rounds had the Busch family buying it, but that may be wishful thinking.  

The other rumor (since confirmed) was the closing of the BrewMasters Club.  *Sigh*


----------

